# EYE CANDY - NOS NEVER ASSEMBLED MINI-TWINN



## xochi0603 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thought you might like a lil eye candy


----------



## dave429 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wow! Is that your collection? Where did you pull the NOS Twinn from? Hiding in the basement of a bike shop?


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes that's my collection. My first job was at a Schwinn shop back in the 70's . Still have my original paint, seat & screen 69 Orange krate & 74 road racing paramount from back in the day. The rest has all been acquired since 2001. Starting to thin down the herd a bit now though. Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2022)

Un-freakin' real! Hats-off to you! Killer collection...


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Jan 2, 2022)

Eye Candy? More like Bike Porn! Ha! Awesome collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTBruiser (Jan 2, 2022)

Jaw is dropped!   Thank you for sharing pics of that terrific lineup!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

wow nice collection thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures!!
Those are some sweet vintage rides!
🚲


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2022)

Sweet!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 2, 2022)

@xochi0603 Beautiful collection! Absolutely stunning. Love that 69 Orange Krate!


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jan 3, 2022)

let me know if you really are ready to thin out the collection


----------



## Nashman (Jan 3, 2022)

xochi0603 said:


> Yes that's my collection. My first job was at a Schwinn shop back in the 70's . Still have my original paint, seat & screen 69 Orange krate & 74 road racing paramount from back in the day. The rest has all been acquired since 2001. Starting to thin down the herd a bit now though. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1539611
> 
> ...



Thin it out on the CABE. Ha!


----------

